

Solve for X - iand
http://www.solveforx.com

======
corwinbad
Hi, I was a speaker at the first Google "Solve for <X>" conference (see
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8qcDQaY8Mw>).

In general it's an invite only conference. They invite about 15 speakers and
overall ~60 people to the event. Very high level people - from the google co-
founders, many google[x] employees, google svp's, investors (Steve Jurveston,
Mark Andreessen and other) and google friends.

I got there for two reasons: 1) My company (<http://genomecompiler.com>) is a
Singularity University company and Peter Diamandis referred us 2) We fit the
bill for a moonshot (huge problem, breakthrough technology, radical solution)

It's in a very pleasant cordevalle resort and they treat you to great housing,
food and discussions. Like late night slide show from the international space
station with astronauts <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Garan> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catherine_Coleman>

Like sitting in dinner table with Sergei and hear Peter talking space flights
and astroids just to have him launch a astroids mining company after a few
month. Or listening to Google Glass head talk about electronics in contact
lenses (!) a few months before google glass was released :-)

Anyhow - I love what they are trying to achieve, both in this effort and in
supporting Singularity University - to get people to solve humanity grand
challenges with the fast moving technologies that are coming online. Be a
support group and cheerleader for you while you're in the ups and downs of
extremely "out-there" startup.

Amazing opportunity and the time of my life.

------
isaacaggrey
What is Solve for X?

Solve for X is in collaboration with TED, MIT Technology Review, Singularity
University, X PRIZE Foundation, GE Focus Forward, and the ASU Center for
Science and Imagination to provide a forum to encourage and amplify
technology-based moonshot thinking and teamwork.

It's a place to hear about and discuss radical technology ideas for solving
global problems. Radical in the sense that the solutions could help millions
or billions of people. Radical in the sense that the audacity of the proposals
makes them sound like science fiction. And radical in the sense that there is
some real technology breakthrough on the horizon indicating that these ideas
could really be brought to life.

Source: <https://www.solveforx.com/about/>

------
tgflynn
It would be nice if someone who knows what this is about were to explain it.
It looks potentially interesting but a quick look at the (slow to load) site
didn't immediately reveal it's purpose.

~~~
hartleybrody
it almost looks like a TED competitor? high-level talks about potentially
world-changing ideas.

~~~
joelrunyon
The footer says "In collaboration with TED" + a few others. Sounds more like a
partnership of sorts.

------
sbochins
I got to say the grid layout is really ugly. I think it could have worked if
it didn't scale up to the screen size.

------
aaron695
I think letting anyone submit an idea is interesting but will quickly fail
unless they pump a lot of money into ensuring crank stuff doesn't get in.

The difference between science and pseudo science can be hard to tell at
times. Unless you have a barrier of entry like for instance being asked to do
a talk, then pulling it off, you will get a lot of noise. Even with this TEDx
is still getting into issues for instance.

Maybe mooonshot is meta in this regard.

This seems to currently be on the front page(Link broken), which is
interesting.... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUHLNjWn68g>

------
someperson
Great SolveForX talk: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVzR0kzklRE>

(Planetary Resources' Peter Diamandis and Eric Anderson on space exploration)

------
epa
"The requested URL /moonshots/thorium-an-energy-solution-thorium-remix-2011
was not found on this server. "

Hmm.. you should be validating your links if their are created dynamically.

~~~
karanbhangui
I can see it when I'm logged in (I submitted that one), but not otherwise.
Doesn't seem to show up as submitted on my profile either. Perhaps they're
leaking videos in moderation on the homepage?

